# ADVICE (Test E +Anavar) First Cycle



## TheDutchCook (Mar 31, 2017)

Yo UGBB! 

I'm looking to start my first cycle very soon. I'm currently 25 (turning 26 in a week) and I've been training at the gym on and off for years now. I feel that I'm finally ready and old enough to jump on my first cycle. I'm looking to put on muscle while remaining lean instead of just bulking. I don't have any strict/specific goals such as competing as I am not a BB, just your standard sweaty gym rat. I've done heaps of research online and also spoken to some of my juice head mates. Some of the people I've spoken to have advised me of things that contradict the information that I've gathered online. Even different online sources seem to contradict one another,  which has made some of this confusing.
Anyway, everyone agrees that I should pin *Testosterone Enanthate* for my first cycle. I've got 3 vials at *3000mg/10ml* each. My plan is to stack it with *Anavar*. I've got two bottles, each with *100 pills at 10mg*. Most of the confusion in my mind is in regards to protection, maintenance and post cycle therapy (PCT). I want to know if I'm going to be running Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (*HCG*), Anastrozole (*Arimidex*), Clomiphene (*Clomid*) and Tamoxifen (*Nolvadex*) the right way to make sure my body doesn't crash and so that I can keep as much gains as possible. My first cycle looks like this:

       Week 1: Test E Kicker 900mg (dosed twice a week at 450mg/1.5ml)
  Week 1-12: Arimidex 0.25-0.5mg EOD
  Week 2-12: Test E 600mg (dosed twice a week at 300mg/1ml)
  Week 5-12: HCG 500 IU (dosed twice a week at 250 IU)
  Week 9-12: Anavar 40mg ED (dosed twice a day at 20mg)
     Week 13: HCG 1000 IU (dosed twice a week at 500 IU)
Week 13-14: Anavar 60mg ED (dosed twice a day at 30mg)

PCT (4 week duration, starting 3 weeks after last Test E injection and 3 days after last Anavar intake)

Week 15-19: Clomiphene (Clomid) 100/100/50/50 and Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) 40/40/20/20

How's all of this looking so far?
I do have a few specific questions and I'm ready to gain as much information and advice as I can!

Cheers!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2017)

Not bad at all so far. 

Don't bother front loading in week 1. 

Don't taper up the var. Just pick a dose and take that. 

100mg of clomid is a ridiculous dose. 50 is enough.

I don't get what's happening with the HCG in week 13 and why your anavar goes to week 14. 

Run 12 weeks cycle. Use 250iu hcg thru whole cycle.

Week 13 hcg 250iu eod
Week 14 hcg 500iu eod

No other drugs those above two weeks!

Stop hcg in week 15 and run clomid nolva 4 weeks.

Get bloodwork before during after.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2017)

Would add that you see conflicting info for several reasons 

1. Broscience bullshit 
2. Parroted info by morons 
3. Science doesn't prove it demonstrates or suggests. Therefore answers aren't concrete.
4. People respond differently


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 31, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Parroted info



:32 (18): .......


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 31, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not bad at all so far.
> 
> Don't bother front loading in week 1.
> 
> ...


Agree with the clomid. Id personally just do 2 weeks worth of 50 mg...the shit can cause vision issues amongst other side effects. Nolva is a much more refined serm and can be used in longer duration. If u really wanted to front load run prop while the long ester is in dormancy, but again the big blast of enanthate isnt going to really do anything...its the same ester and will take time to release so no benefit. 

Again bro science comment....agreed. Utilize sample cycles and so forth, but know the specific reason why you are using each one, and understand you will need to be capable making adjustments during the coarse of your cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 31, 2017)

kickstart with var, dont front load.  

Drop the clomid dose down a bit, stay with 1 hcg dose the whole cycle/pct.  

GL


----------



## Dex (Mar 31, 2017)

No need for the 900mg of Test E the first week. 600mg is decent and should work well. If your liver is healthy, you could try first 4 weeks and last 4 weeks of anavar. But then you should also go for 16 weeks total. BTW, pinning 300mg/ml of Test E is no joke. Since this is your first cycle, you will probably be a bit sore still when it is time for your next injection. It shouldn't be anything worth crying over but you might need to plan workouts around the sites that you have chosen.


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice and sorry about the delay


----------



## Milo (Apr 3, 2017)

You can start with Var as a kicker, or put it in later as youve done. I prefer to throw my orals in later, when the injectables have kicked in. This way youre utilizing Var and Test together rather than Var then Test. But this is preference entirely.


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not bad at all so far.
> 
> Don't bother front loading in week 1.
> 
> ...



Alright, so I won't be front loading in week 1 as it seems pointless.

I'll pick a dose for var and stick to it, most likely 60mg (in case my vars aren't as strong as I think they are. I'm happy to share my product if anyone has any knowledge about it).

The reason I decided to take my anavar to week 14 is because of its half life and I've read that they can be taken up to 3 days before PCT, whereas for testosterone, start PCT 2-3 weeks after last pin. Also because anavar hardens up the muscle I'd still want to be taking it while the test e is still peaking through my bloodstream. Do you advise against this or is it safe to do so?

With the HCG, my main concern is information that I've gathered (which may most likely be broscience or parroted info by morons) is that HCG shouldn't be administered for more than 4-8 weeks and no later than the last steroid injection of the cycle. Can you please confirm if this is BS?

I'll make sure I get the bloodworm done before I start as well.

Once again thanks


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 3, 2017)

Also, with the vars since they're an oral (even only mild), I was looking to take some sort of liver and organ protectant. I'm thinking of buying N2Guard. If anyone recommends for or against?


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 3, 2017)

TheDutchCook said:


> Also, with the vars since they're an oral (even only mild), I was looking to take some sort of liver and organ protectant. I'm thinking of buying N2Guard. If anyone recommends for or against?




Dont blow your hard earned money on anything N2BM. If you do want to take some type of "support" product, I recommend this:
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...UKEwiBqraitYjTAhVB4WMKHc82D9EQwg8IKCgA&adurl=

Mostly because use it tastes amazing.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Apr 4, 2017)

Liver support...


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 5, 2017)

My cycle now looks like this:


Week 1-12: Test E 600mg (dosed twice a week at 300mg/1ml)
Week 1-12: Arimidex 0.25-0.5mg EOD
Week 1-12: HCG 500 IU (dosed twice a week at 250 IU)
Week 9-14: Anavar 60mg ED (dosed twice a day at 30mg)

PCT (4 week duration, starting 3 weeks after last Test E injection and 3 days after last Anavar intake)

Week 15-19: Clomiphene (Clomid) 50/50/50/50 and Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) 40/40/20/20


My last question is, how important is running HCG
Week 13 hcg 250iu eod
Week 14 hcg 500iu eod
???
If you're already running it throughout Week 1-12?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2017)

TheDutchCook said:


> My cycle now looks like this:
> 
> 
> Week 1-12: Test E 600mg (dosed twice a week at 300mg/1ml)
> ...




you can skip hcg.  your not running a 25wk cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2017)

you dont need a all in one cycle support or cycle assist.  

Having one is good, but not 100% needed.


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks gym rat! I understand having one isn't compulsory but I like to play things safe. Would you say the same about the HCG? I understand I'm not jumping on a 25 week cycle but is it still good to take it?


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you for this posts and for the info that followed, very interesting


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 7, 2017)

Ignore the last comment, I misunderstood. So there's no point blasting it in week 13 and 14 because I'm not running a 25 week cycle but I'm still supposed to take it twice a week during my cycle! Thanks fellas. Is there a preferred time of the week to be pinning HCG? For example, with my test e pins? Maybe the night before, maybe the night after? Or is all of this over thinking it and as long as it's regulated and taken twice a week, I'm fine?


----------



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 7, 2017)

You're cute


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

CrispyChickenWrap said:


> You're cute



I agree fully.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

TheDutchCook said:


> Ignore the last comment, I misunderstood. So there's no point blasting it in week 13 and 14 because I'm not running a 25 week cycle but I'm still supposed to take it twice a week during my cycle! Thanks fellas. Is there a preferred time of the week to be pinning HCG? For example, with my test e pins? Maybe the night before, maybe the night after? Or is all of this over thinking it and as long as it's regulated and taken twice a week, I'm fine?



HCG day after test.


----------



## TheDutchCook (Oct 24, 2017)

My vials of HCG are dosed at 5000iU. How long can it stay in the fridge after adding bacterial water before it goes off???


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 24, 2017)

TheDutchCook said:


> My vials of HCG are dosed at 5000iU. How long can it stay in the fridge after adding bacterial water before it goes off???



I'm imagining someone opening their fridge and getting cursed out by a small HCG vial;
"Aye muthaFuka;
You suppose to pin me bxtch....Sub-Q, Sub-Q
None of that intra muscular bullshxt"


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm imagining someone opening their fridge and getting cursed out by a small HCG vial;
> "Aye muthaFuka;
> You suppose to pin me bxtch....Sub-Q, Sub-Q
> None of that intra muscular bullshxt"



Stop buying weed from the Dominicans.


----------

